# Governor says murder is OK!



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Guess that we really did elect a scum bag as our governor.

If one type of murder is ok then all murder's are ok!:vs_shocked::vs_shocked::vs_shocked:

https://freebeacon.com/issues/north...-ensue-between-the-physicians-and-the-mother/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We said this was their goal. Well here we are. Next If grandma is becoming a burden 1 or two relatives can say stop all medical treatment. Then a few years after that once people get use to it Grandma a pain kill her off. This is liberalism this is their socialism.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I think as a nation we are in serious trouble. I think God will apply our felony murder statutes to us writ large. As in if you are a participant in a felony and a person is killed, the law says you are guilty of murder whether you are the one who pulled the trigger or not. I don't see this working out well for us, just sayin.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is so wrong. The Gulags and Concentration camps called FEMA are right around the corner.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Just imagine the **** storm if those same words came out of Trumps mouth.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Okay, I might be a little thick, but I'm not sure he exactly what he wants people to do. On the surface, it appears he wants a "group" to have the right to execute newly created "American citizens."

Personally, it sounds pretty ballsy for a leftist libtard who is afraid of guns. The mafia is a group, so are The Knights of Columbus. To that, I'd say Cortez is a new minted American, probably a straggler from the first Guatemalan caravan.

Am I reading this new law wrong?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Okay, I might be a little thick, but I'm not sure he exactly what he wants people to do. On the surface, it appears he wants a "group" to have the right to execute newly created "American citizens."
> 
> Personally, it sounds pretty ballsy for a leftist libtard who is afraid of guns. The mafia is a group, so are The Knights of Columbus. To that, I'd say Cortez is a new minted American, probably a straggler from the first Guatemalan caravan.
> 
> Am I reading this new law wrong?


He's in bed with Planned Baron-hood as are virtually all Democrat politicians. Evil, wicked people.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> He's in bed with Planned Baron-hood as are virtually all Democrat politicians. Evil, wicked people.


Never mind. I was a kitten on the keys...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We are doomed


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I told you this was coming. Planned Parenthood was started by a woman named Margaret Sanger. Ol' Maggie was a real peach. She was an ardent racist and started Planned Parenthood with the stated goal of sterilizing black people and the rest of the "unfit" (you know, the same folks Planned Parenthood claims to love now). Maggie was so successful with her campaign here, the Nazis in Germany had her come over there (before the war) to teach THEM how to exterminate a whole classes of people.

Yep, Margaret Sanger and Planned Parenthood are in a league of their own when it comes to evil. Now I guess we add Virginia and New York to the mix. But it is just a choice right? (Until it comes to gas chambers)...


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

But if a snail darter gets killed while you are clearing your property and the L finds out you are in a world of sh!t!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Can we extend this out to the 224th month?
That would really help to clean up some trash that's clogging up our prisons and filling our morgues.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> But if a snail darter gets killed while you are clearing your property and the L finds out you are in a world of sh!t!


As a Democrat friend of mine said a few years ago, kill a baby and the left doesn't care, but don't you dare hurt a puppy.


----------



## GoneSouth61 (Jan 24, 2019)

Denton said:


> As a Democrat friend of mine said a few years ago, kill a baby and the left doesn't care, but don't you dare hurt a puppy.


You're absolutely right on that.
Go to about any site and you'll find people screaming about there being app. 1.2 million dogs euthanized every year in the US. Most for convenience, and that's disgusting.
But there are about 1.4 million abortions in the US every year, most for convenience, and so many people, frequently the same people, don't care.
Priorities are askew.
Israel announced in the last couple days a potential treatment that's effective on several types of cancer.
Dogs don't give a f'.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Nothing wrong with a good cock-fight...
https://abcnews.go.com/WNT/story?id=131142&page=1


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Behind the curtain, they have been kill Babies after live birth for years.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

People who will allow Post Birth Abortion will allow a Bergen -Belsen to be smokin away down the Interstate .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

VA you elected those people. You knew where they stood. The blood is on your hands.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'll tell you where this is going to end. A few years ago many abortion clinics were blown up and doctors shot by snipers by the radical arm of the "Rite/Right to Life" faction.

I think these people, while I can understand their passion, probably still have their rifles and lots of C-4.

Edit: I believe this action only darkens our perspective. Let's do what the left does, tie them up in court. Make them spend millions and put a "hold" on their new legislation.


----------

